# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  La balsa de chapapote de Arganda quedará limpia en 2020

## NoRegistrado

*La balsa de chapapote de Arganda quedará limpia en 2020*




> El Parque Regional del Sureste de Madrid, 31.550 hectáreas con 200 especies catalogadas (la mitad protegidas) en torno a los ejes de los cursos bajos de los ríos Jarama y Manzanares, nació en 1994 con una mancha de contaminación mortal para el medio ambiente en su corazón. Una enorme charca de chapapote de 50.000 metros cúbicos (equivalente a 20 piscinas olímpicas) a 800 metros del ámbito urbano de Arganda del Rey, más otros 70.000 metros cúbicos de los suelos circundantes, resultado del vertido entre 1989 y 1995 de hidrocarburos y aceites contaminantes en lo que era una laguna de aguas puras, se ha convertido en el último cuarto de siglo en la zona cero de la región.
> 
> Tan peligroso que no es aconsejable acercarse en las horas de mayor calor del día, por el olor y los vapores tóxicos que emanan. Tan agresivo que quema al contacto por la elevada acidez del cóctel de aceites que Aceites Ulibarri-Piqsa desparramó durante seis años con total impunidad, ácido sulfúrico incluido, hasta que en 1998 quebró y desapareció (el delito prescribió justo entonces, tres años después del último vertido, favorecido por una legislación muchísimo más permisiva en lo que se refería al maltrato a la naturaleza).
> 
> Después de varios años de estudios, la Comunidad de Madrid ha diseñado un plan para erradicar la mancha de contaminación en un periodo de cinco a seis años. El presupuesto previsto es de 14,5 millones de euros, de los que el Gobierno regional espera que la Unión Europea financie la mitad a través de su programa Life +, que cuenta con un partida este año de 278 millones (la Comisión Europea se pronunciará en junio de 2014).
> 
> 
> Confiamos en que Bruselas subvencionará este proyecto, ya que entre otras razones requiere de una apuesta por la innovación, por el I+D ya que la solución es muy compleja. La UE está muy atenta porque implica cómo afrontar en el futuro posibles vertidos de este tipo. En cualquier caso, seguiremos adelante y zanjaremos este problema tan terrible, afirma el consejero de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio, Borja Sarasola. Ante la imposibilidad de proceder judicialmente contra la compañía privada responsable de los vertidos, el Gobierno regional compró en diciembre de 2008 la parcela de 6,4 hectáreas de las que 1,2 corresponden a la laguna por 50.000 euros al acreedor al que la Agencia Tributaria destinó la parcela tras la disolución de Aceites Ulibarri-Piqsa.
> 
> ...


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/07/...96_369315.html

Video interesante dentro de la noticia, aunque un poco propagandístico.

Me parecen muchos los 14,5 millones. Y no me gusta que siempre se esté pensando en subvenciones europeas. Primero no ponemos medios y después que nos pague la mitad Europa. Creo que no está bien.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy he pasado por la charca ésta, y todo sigue igual.

Cuando lleguen las municipales y autonómicas tendremos a Borjita haciéndose una foto y repitiendo lo mismo.
En fin...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Noticia aparecida hoy en ABC
http://www.abc.es/madrid/20141016/ab...410161258.html

----------

